# live from st. jean



## bled12345 (30 Sep 2005)

k, i'm typing this semi-toasted at the recruit bistro, 8 weeks in... So since there is alot of valid info, and alot of b.s. on this board about basic training, i thought i'd just clear some fog since i'm actually here and know whats going on for training.  =)

1st rumour to clarify... combining SQ with BMQ. Yes its happening, the course is no longer 10 weeks long, 14/16 platoons here are doing a new 11 week course, and 2 guinea pig platoons are doing the 13 week course. and as of october the course will be 17 weeks long, a full combination of SQ and BMQ for ALL trades, not just army.The 11 and 13 week course are the EXACT same, same amount of classes, same ruck marches etc etc, except the 13 weeks have it spread out more. As an 11 week course, we only had 1 full friday night to sunday night weekend to ourselves.... BUT that week (week 5) we had platoon duties. So on top of inspections and fire picket and all that jazz, you had to go downstairs to the common areas (break rooms, smoke pits etc) and clean the shit out of them. 

Also, some people seem to have that mentality "it won't be that bad, they will build me up to it" 

WRONG!!!! With the new and improved bmq, everything has gotten way more hardcore, if you don't come in here at tip top shape, you will injure yourself, or they will cut you from the platoon. The instructors aren't here to babysit you. If you aren't fit, they will send you to the MIR, you will miss an important class, and they will recourse you back to week 1 or 2 just to make a point. There is full on swearing, sadistic pt, no sleep etc etc. Its pretty much full metal jacket, minus the physical beating, but trust me they do things far worse than hit you lol... 

i only have 3 more minutes on the internetmachine so i will try to make it quick.  uhhh what else to say, oh yeah... just dont go in thinking it won't be that bad, the first 3 weeks you are here, you are waking up at  4-5 in the morning, and working the whole day until you go to sleep at 11. There are morning pt's about 3-4 times a week, so you wake up at about 4:30, shave, make your bed, then go for a 5 k march. Here's another rumour to clarifhy... "you run at the pace of the slowest platoon member" wrong. If you fall out, they will give you major shit and fuck you up the ass, you run at the sargeants pace. 


Long story short, BMQ is WAY more hardcore now. We started at week 1 with 60 recruits, in week 8 we have 38 left in our platoon. The rest were VR's and injuries and recourses.

anyways peace and love from st. jean.


IF YOU AREN'T PREPARED, START GETTING THERE, THIS SHIT IS WAAAAAAY MORE HARDCORE THAN ANY CIVY JOB EVER!!!!!


----------



## armyjewelz (1 Oct 2005)

Makes it difficult to have faith in the "Chill Out" thread... Hubby is now panicking.. eek.


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (1 Oct 2005)

bled12345 said:
			
		

> WRONG!!!! With the new and improved bmq, everything has gotten way more hardcore, if you don't come in here at tip top shape, you will injure yourself, or they will cut you from the platoon. The instructors aren't here to babysit you. If you aren't fit, they will send you to the MIR, you will miss an important class, and they will recourse you back to week 1 or 2 just to make a point. There is full on swearing, sadistic pt, no sleep etc etc. Its pretty much full metal jacket, minus the physical beating, but trust me they do things far worse than hit you lol...
> 
> Long story short, BMQ is WAY more hardcore now. We started at week 1 with 60 recruits, in week 8 we have 38 left in our platoon. The rest were VR's and injuries and recourses.
> 
> IF YOU AREN'T PREPARED, START GETTING THERE, THIS crap IS WAAAAAAY MORE HARDCORE THAN ANY CIVY JOB EVER!!!!!




This post brings to mind a comment made to me by a friend at DHTC prior to my departure on SAR pre-selection.  He said "Don't worry about it man, they can't kill you."  Truer words were never spoken.  So, for those of you that consider BMQ, or any other course for that matter, to be insurmountable, just remember: No matter how "hardcore" it gets, they can't kill you.

Chill Out


----------



## atticus (1 Oct 2005)

So basically if you can't run 5k in 20 minutes and do fifty pushups your screwed? I'm under the understanding the through BMQ, SQ (and for me BIQ) that the courses get progressively harder and harder physically. But then I'm gonna find out when my course starts monday (i leave tommorow morning).


----------



## armyjewelz (1 Oct 2005)

While that may be true... it is hard for someone who has waited their whole lives to be in the services.. to swallow.   I am watching from the outside at my poor DH who is working his butt of to try and be ready for this.   After 31 years he is finally pursuing his dreams and he reads this stuff and is scared poopless that he is not in good enough shape (He is a bigger build) and not young and that he will be kicked out yadda yadda.   It is sad really to watch the mind states he goes through.   I honestly hope that "Doing your best" is recognised and that this is honestly them looking for the best, even if it takes some of them a bit extra... :-\


----------



## armyjewelz (1 Oct 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> So basically if you can't run 5k in 20 minutes and do fifty pushups your screwed? I'm under the understanding the through BMQ, SQ (and for me BIQ) that the courses get progressively harder and harder physically. But then I'm gonna find out when my course starts monday (i leave tommorow morning).



Well deffinately don;t go in thinking you are going to fail, but if that is the case, then my DH is screwed too! LOL.  His 2,4k still takes him about 12.5 so....


----------



## atticus (1 Oct 2005)

Yeah, my 2.4 km right now takes about 12 minutes (unfortinanly it used to be better) but I can keep running. I can do proper pushups until about 30 and then they progresivly get worse until about 50. I was just thinking BMQ was mainly mental stuff and the physical stuff got worse and worse through the courses.


----------



## armyjewelz (1 Oct 2005)

Kinda the impression we got.. also from threads like "Chill Out" that they were honestly looking for "Afew good people" not to tear the snot out of anyone who tries...


----------



## SemperFidelis (1 Oct 2005)

I started to panic..I start BMQ in 2 days.   Have tomorrow left and the next day Im off to become a soldier.   Like I said...after reading this, panic kicked in....then logic (usually its logic first...I think its just the pre-bmq nerves that got the two mixed up).   Lets not for get one thing.   This bled12345 is there 8 weeks ( congrats on making it that far) but lets not forget...this is from his point of view at basic.   He hasnt attended a numerous amount of BMQs in order to make a judgement call whether its more "hardcore" or whether or not it has changed.   This site is loaded with perspectives on BMQ from DIFFERENT people...therefore how these people handled the experience will be DIFFERENT and so will their advice.   Take it all with a grain of salt.   Who ever has been to this site, and done any sort of research in order to better prepare themselves for BMQ, you just have that much of a heads up. Most people who have absolutely NO clue what so ever what they're getting into, with the exception of the video they show you at the CFRC at the time of your enrollment.   It shows initiative...dont forget that initiative when your at basic, use it and abuse   it to give yourself that extra push when your day is too long, when your sleep deprived, exhausted and missing that significant other (or whatever else).   REMEMBER...This is BASIC training.   
An interesting thing happen last night...I got a call at 3AM from a friend of mine, who's a US Marine: Force Recon ( those guys are pretty bad ass mofos) currently on deployment to Iraq.   It felt sort of funny telling him this, but I said to him " Im honestly kinda scared, what If Im not capable of doing all they want from me.   What if I cant do it?"   He said (more like yelled) this ..." Dont you EVER say something like that again! You have NO clue what you are capable of doing until you are pushed to your limits by external forces.   Prior to most of my training had you asked me if I could see myself doing that ...I would have said no...but I surprised my self...and realized self-doubt is not an option.   Because, you DONT know until you've been there and done it.   And let me tell you...you CAN. " .....he went on for a bit....but he also went on to point out...things like reasons as to why they're so tough on inspection and why they yelling and why this and why that.....basically comes down to if you cant take care of your soap dish...how are you going to take care of your rifle.   If you cant take being yelled at by your instructor...how are you going to deal with bullets whizzing past your head, and mortars going off around you.   Anywho...whatever info you find on here...take it with a grain of salt.   You wont know what BMQ is like, until you experience it for yourself.   Dont "freak out" like I was doing for SOOO long.   Go there, do your best, do not quit no matter what, remember its 10 weeks not 10 months, and no matter how hard it gets remember somewhere in the world theres someone who's in a MUCH more difficult position on a day to day basis and be privileged to be ablebodied and have the mental capacity to undertake such a challenging journey.   
Best of luck to all...and stop stressing!!

P.S.   The journey is more important than the destination.   
P.S.S. That destination better be an amazing career in the CF!!!! 
Irvy...OUT


----------



## armyjewelz (1 Oct 2005)

My husband is going and with every intent of just doing it.. I just feel for all these recruits that have to read this kinda thing and worry....
Can't be good for the mind....

Also depressing to see the drop out rate. I mean, didn't all these people go in thinking they could do it?

Hmmm bled did say he was blitz.. maybe it was the booze talking


----------



## armyjewelz (1 Oct 2005)

True enough.. but you have to know where I am coming from with that statment though!


----------



## armyjewelz (1 Oct 2005)

Piper -You rock.. thanks for helping a fretting wife outta her rutt.. yer right!


----------



## Jungle (1 Oct 2005)

Basic trg is being made more robust. As mentionned, they're not going to kill anyone out there... well, not intentionnally anyway  
Most of the failures on basic still come from VRs (voluntary releases) in the first couple of weeks of the course. Just keep a "never quit" attitude. They can't kick you out if you meet the standards.
Now all of you going into basic soon, read my sig line.


----------



## alexpb (1 Oct 2005)

I don't understand why the hell there are so many VRs...

Don't people know what they are getting themselves into?


----------



## George Wallace (1 Oct 2005)

alexpb said:
			
		

> I don't understand why the heck there are so many VRs...
> 
> Don't people know what they are getting themselves into?


Many may think they do, but find out different once they get there.   It is one of those cases where one can tell you all about it, but until you have gone and seen it or done it yourself, it can never be described with enough accuracy for you to truly believe.


----------



## theSage (1 Oct 2005)

Well that post filled me with dread,  but Piper you put things more or less back into perspective.   I guess I am just going to have to find out tomorrow when I ship out to my BMQ,  I hope my SQ is serparte though I wanted to to go through both courses.  Well I guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## muskrat89 (1 Oct 2005)

The "Chill Out" thread was accurate. Fear not...

If I randomly selected 20 Army.ca members, and subjected them to a totally unfamiliar, life-changing experience, you would get 20 versions of the same experience. For people who have an easy time with PT, maybe it is the written PO checks. For the flabbies like me, maybe the PT was almost insurmountable. For some, maybe the lack of control/not enough time/meticulous bed-making.. whatever... each person has their own strengths and weaknesses - for each person it is a different experience. ESPECIALLY when Instructors are different individuals, with their own personalities, putting their own slant on each class/course/situation.

Frankly, I think 2 things are at work here. One is false bravado. I think genuine "toughness" has been decreasing over the generations. Hard work on the farm, or in the woods, with little disposable income has been replaced  over time by the "gangsta tough" and bling bling. Keep in mind I am generalizing 2 extremes to make my point. Like Jungle said - your mind and your will need to be strong. Everything else will fall in place, most likely with a few ripples and bumps.

Also, I think some of you are making yourselves nuts with trying to harvest every miniscule crumb of information. Then you panic, when a new crumb is different than the previous one. I hate to use the "my generation" crap, but seriously - there were no message boards, and no internet in previous times. Ignorance was indeed, bliss. Prepare yourself mentally, prepare yourself physically, chill out. I fear that some are trying to prepare themselves for specific scenarios, specific bits of information, specific everything. Prepare broadly, and then you can handle all that comes along - even the things that no one told you about.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Oct 2005)

Remember:

Your greatest enemy is yourself. 

 Don't let your fears of something defeat you before you even start.  You'll find on completion that your fears were unfounded.  Once you have done that, you will have more self confidence in your abilities and skills.  False bravado does a lot of people in.  In the end this is what Basic is all about, making you into the type of person the CF needs - Winners - not quitters.

Once you have finished BMQ, SQ and all that, you will be like most other CF members and tell all the newbies that they will never have it as hard as you did..... ;D


----------



## bled12345 (2 Oct 2005)

holy christ, relax on flaming me.  How do I know that BMQ is getting more hardcore? There's people that have been here for like a year on pat platoon from different injuries. Prior to the summer, most platoons didn't do a morning run until the 3rd week.  After summer with the new and improved course, every platoon did a morning 5:10 am 5 km run at the end of the first week.  The marches aren't bad at first, but then they start with the ruck marches, then the fully loaded ruck marches with the rifle etc etc. Week 6 we had a 5 km forced march with a fully loaded ruck sack which ended at the obstacle course, we had about 5 minutes to gear down, gear up, get water in us, and then we hit the obstacle course with our rifles and webbing as 3 seperate sections trying to complete it in a timed competition. 

And as for piper... I think as much as you would like to compare reserve bmq to regular force bmq, there is honestly no comparison AT all.  How do I know? there are 2 guys on my platoon who had 6 years as artillery reserves, SQ and even a deployment in haiti. they have to redo bmq because they are going combat engineer and there is no reserve to reg force transfer like with the infantry and artillery.  They told me that bmq  reg force is harder than the reserves SQ.  

There is no way you can compare a 21 day course to a 3 month course. It never stops, it just keeps going and going and going.  I'm not saying that it is an impossible course, I'm not saying that only olympic athletes can complete it, I'm just saying... Don't come in being unprepared, thinking that "hey, they will build me up"  Come in at the best shape you can. You shouldn't be running 2-3 k and thinking "wow that was a good run" you should be running 6-10 k, pushing yourself to the limit, and THEN say that "hey that was a good run"  anyone can run 6 k, its all in the mind, before I came I was running 2-3 km, and you really pay for it once you get here.

I'm not psyching anyone out, I'm just saying this sure as hell isn't summer camp, come in with a tough  mentality, and just know that its going to be tough, so after the first 2 weeks of getting no sleep, working all day, having 15 minutes to eat, and then sewing all your kit, having shitty inspections, and doing pushups ALL day long... you don't say to yourself "This isn't what I thought it was going to be"  you can say " I knew it was tough, and I came in here with the right mindset, so I'm going to get it done."



And as for that BMQ video being "good preperation" piper.... HA..... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA..... That video is *THE SINGLE MOST MISLEADING PRODUCTION THE MILITARY HAS EVER PRODUCED ABOUT BMQ* that video makes it look like a cakewalk!!!!! in fact it makes it look fun. They should have a video showing recruits polishing their boots for 5 hours the night before the inspection, waking up at 4:30 in the morning to go for a 5k morning run, coming back up 8 flights of stairs at 5:30 am, showering, shaving, securing kit, making your bed, changing, being downstairs at the mess for 6:00 am,  coming back upstairs at 6:30 am, cleaning their rooms, the bathrooms (after everyones showered, pooped, and used all the sinks) making sure the showers are bone dry, the toilettes chromed, the floors mopped and dried,  and standing at attention by 7:15 am for an hour long inspection, where after having spent 5 hours making your parade boots look like mirrors, they take them and whip them across the room, scuff the shit out of them, tell you that your boots are shit, then take your ironed shirts, crinkle them, go through all of your shit, tear your room apart, tell you that your an individual and blah blah blah, make you do 25 pushups, and then hold the pushup position for 5 minutes while they inspect the next guys room because "you stay there and think about how fucking shitty your room was" lol, or get jacked in the halls and have to mark time for like half an hour on the weekend like some poor bastard had to do today, or have to do  20 pushups and hold it with a ruck sack on your back because "someone drank water without being given permission to" and being told that you are a worthless bag of shit and that you will never be able to serve in "our army" etc etc. That little PO in the bmq video was a princess compared to how the staff really is lol. 

Don't get me wrong, basic training has its high points, its low points, etc etc, but the buddies you make here are awsome, and like everyone was saying, just don't go in with a quitter attitude, but at the same time realize that the army isn't there to hold your hand, they really don't care if you sprained your ankle or not, they will just recourse you if you miss too many classes and then kick you back a few weeks.  So take care of yourself, if you got an injury just try to tough it out with ice and plenty of painkillers etc etc.

Basic isn't easy, its tough, but its not impossible and people can do it if they are prepared physically and mentally. And Piper, I don't really know where you get off saying I don't know what I'm talking about with my whole "8 weeks of military experience"  I'm not dissing the reserves, but honestly I don't know where you get off talking trash to me when you play army boy for 3 hours a week on a thursday night.  24/7 army life is just a wee bit more demanding than that. 

How many people got dropped from your course on bmq for the reserves? I hear maybe 1-2 people don't pass those... How many people in 8 weeks dropped from my platoon of 60?  17, how many from our sister platoon of 60? 19.  How many of those 17 were VR's?  only 9,  5 were recourses, and the last 3 were injuries.  

I hate to say it, but those are the numbers, the cold hard truth, As much as you may like me to sugar coat it piper, and make people feel like the army is there to take care of you and make sure you graduate, the numbers say differently. Its not civy side life... one guy fell off the obstacle course in another platoon, fractured his back (didn't paralyze it thank god) and their MC was yelling at him, there the guy is with a broken back, and he's getting chewed out lol. 



anyways, if your heart is in it, and your prepared, you can do it, but thats all i'm saying... be prepared, bmq isn't kansas anymore..... don't kid yourself with the "it won't be so bad" mentality" realize that it will be one of the toughest things you will ever do in your life, and that you will never quit, and you will be ok. 


JUST TRY TO BE AS PREPARED PHYSICALLY AS POSSIBLE!!!! they upped the physical side of it way more now since they are trying to combine SQ with BMQ.

Thats all I really have to say. Good luck to all of you guys.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Oct 2005)

bled12345,

clam down your enthusiasm for a minute.  What some people are saying is that since you are new you have nothing to compare your BMQ with what it used to be.  one day when you have some TI of your own you will see what they mean.  Until then, stay in your lane.


----------



## Kat Stevens (2 Oct 2005)

Holy dogcrap! A WHOLE 5 KMs?   With stuff in your ruck?   And then the obstacle course? Hope you got the next day off, man, sounds brutal.   I would have quit right there...


----------



## George Wallace (2 Oct 2005)

In the '70s, it was 10 miles (13 Km I guess), climb the 6' wall, jump the 6' trench, Firemans Carry for 100 m and then for some silly reason run around the 880 track.  As time passed, things got dropped.  First was the 880, then the trench, then the wall and now all that is left is the 13 Km BFT and Firemans's Carry.  Life was good.  Then there is that "Njmegan Hobble" after is is all over with.   ;D


----------



## muskrat89 (2 Oct 2005)

bled - no one was flaming you - just trying to subdue the masses that you may have alarmed   :


----------



## Island Ryhno (2 Oct 2005)

Wow, this sounds a whole lot more hard core than I was there in 01....um then again not. That's the way BMQ has always been. Also don't believe the shite people keep telling you there. You know that rumour about SQ and BMQ being integrated? Yeah it was the same rumour 5 years ago, oh this is the last 10 week bmq, the next one is going to be 17 weeks. Let me guess some of the other "hard core" stuff that was done: Things thrown out the windows(unless they banned that one, I believe some recruits wanted to jump out the windows) they shred your cube before it's even looked at and say it was a shitty inspection, you had to hold the pushup position endlessly, you marked time everywhere, you do rifle pt, you weren't allowed to chain move stuff up the stairs, you had to carry it the whole way...yourself, you were made to stand at attention through an entire lecture period. IT NEVER CHANGES, it's the same mind games over and over and over, you know why? It works, it weeds out the mentally weak, physicality has nothing to do with it, no matter how many runs they take you on, you only ever have to meet the standard. This sounds like a new wind up of the same old toy.


----------



## Benoit (2 Oct 2005)

Bled you are blowing that way to far. If I listend to every horror story about the courses I went on along with everybody else there would be no one there. Basic is not that hard its a course to introduce people to the military way of life. of course it will be a hard transition for many but dude thousands of people have done it millions have done it and believe me it was alot harder back in the 60s and 70s then now.You poor thing running 5km a day dude that must be harsh. when I went through basic I Probably had the hardest staff in the whole school Mcpl toutant Sgt Roy Sgt guyson to name a few. Another thing, You want to bash the reserves and what they do, keep that attitude up and you will have a few bad nights at the bar. I hope your going infantry RCR I will see you in meaford . You think basic is hard  ;D . it must be hard sitting Thur those MK classes, it must be hard when you instructor is telling you that you have a dirty window Sile. the moderator might ban me from the web site for saying this stuff but its little punks like you that give us army guys a hard name in the local towns. Rolling into the local clubs with you dog tags whipped out thinking your so hardcore you make me sick. Iv been around the site for a while you want to get on and bash people about what they have accomplished wait till you get that cornflake off you beret before you do it. Feel free to write back and challenge what iv done please.


----------



## bled12345 (2 Oct 2005)

lol naw man, i'm not one of those punks with the dogtags out. and I know SQ and BIQ is way tougher, and sorry if I got over excited explaining the stories, but I was just trying to stress the point to come in here knowing that it will be hard, cause the majority of people in the first 5 weeks all say the same thing "I had no idea it would be like this"   

I wasn't trying to be an ***, I was just trying to give advice to the new recruits, to come in as best prepared as possible.   and yes... the SQ/bmq thing isn't a rumour, its actually happening, its not a 10 week course anymore, we're on an 11 week, and 2 platoons behind us are on a 13 week. 

Thats funny that you had sgt. TXXXXX (sp?)   when did you have him? that guy is still kicking around st. jean, badass as ever lol. Some of the guys from my platoon got roasted coming back from the bars for having a cell phone seeable through the top of his shirt pocket lol, they got *** reamed pretty nicely for that one =)

I know bmq isn't the most hardcore thing out there, it just makes it easier if you know what you are getting into, and despite all the reading you can do on this site, or in books, no civy is truely prepared for it until they are there, going through it themselves. I'm not trying to be a dick, I'm just making sure people don't kid themselves into thinking bmq isn't that bad. 


anyways i'm gonna go, later all, and good luck in whatever trade you persue =) Maybe i'll see some of you here in a few weeks lol. Gluck

MOD EDIT: Do not mention names. PERSEC


----------



## NavComm (2 Oct 2005)

I haven't read this whole thread so forgive me if this is a repeat. I have to disagree with bled's comments that's it's 'more hardcore'. I was in bmq June 2005 and am being recoursed to the 11 week winter bmq in January 2006. I will be 46 years old when I go back in January and I'm not afraid, I'm actually looking forward to it.

We also started with 60+ members in June and graduated around 38 people in August. People fall out for various reasons.

BMQ is 'hardcore'  if that's the way you want to describe it. It's not band camp.  Yes, our instructors swore at us too. No, we didn't run with the slowest runners, we strove to keep up with the fast ones. Yes, they make you do pushups for punishment. Yes, you have to get up at 05:30 and can't get back in your rack until 23:00.  Yes, you do pt 3-5 mornings per week. No, we didn't get weekend leave every weekend. Sounds about the same to me. No more or less 'hardcore' than it was before. And bled's comments are not new to this forum. Lots of people who've been recently to bmq have said the same things.

The only new thing I can see is that bled has access to the internet....that NEVER happened in my bmq. Maybe he's at some internet cafe while on weekend leave. That was the farthest thing from my mind when I finally got a few days off, but to each their own. 

If it was easy, it wouldn't even be worth the effort IMHO.

Be in the best physical and mental condition you can be in. Try your best. Learn from your instructors. Don't whine. Ask questions if you have them and they aren't totally stupid ones and you will be fine. Determination, physical readiness, good attitude = success.

Sounds to me like bled was living in la-la land prior to bmq and then woke up in the real world in a bunk in St. Jean, P.Q.


----------



## Benoit (2 Oct 2005)

Bled sorry dude but I cant see them Knocking a 7 week sq course down to add a few extra weeks on to bmq you guys are not doing c9, c6 Carl G. If this is true and I'm not saying it is what will they do with the guys going in the navy there not going to waste time and money teaching sailors how to be soldiers. what about instructors they will have to get more army guys to the base to teach it because only soldiers can teach soldier qualification. cheers


----------



## paracowboy (2 Oct 2005)

nowhere have I ever said that Basic would be easy. Quite the opposite, in fact. I continually stressed that it will challenge everybody, and that for some, it will be the most difficult thing they have ever attempted.

What I have also said, repeatedly, is that it is not intended to be easy, but neither is it intended to be impossible.

You will be challenged, you will want to quit at times, you will question your choices. Some will find the difficulties insurmountable, no matter what we say. That is the reason for the difficulties. To find those who cannot hack it and get rid of them.

But, they cannot fail you if you meet the Standard. They will not deliberately single you out to fail. They *want * you to succeed. 

Panic is not an asset. It is a liability. Realize it will be difficult. Have faith that you can do it. 

If it were easy, anyone could do it, and it wouldn't be worth doing.
It ain't, they can't, and it is. 

Do your PT, keep a positive attitude, and NEVER QUIT.
I have faith in you. You should too. 
Chill out.


----------



## Spctr (2 Oct 2005)

I am starting week 9 in St. Jean, this will be our 2nd of 3 weeks in Farnham.  We will be staying in hooches
and living on hard rations for 2 weeks while conducting a field exercise in a mock up of Kandahar.  This was not
part of the 10 week course, from what I understand, they did 1 week in Farnham and stayed in the barracks.  So
from my perspective, things have definitely changed from the last couple years.

In our platoon, which is the first of the 11 week courses, we had 1 reservist of a couple years and 1 member who was re-enlisting who
had taken boot camp 20 years ago.  The reservist was re-coursed and could not physically keep up.  The ex-Master Corporal told me
that he figures this course was tougher than the one 20 years ago, not physically, but because they were heaping so much stuff on us
at one time.

Now I do not know how the reservist BMQ is like, or what BMQ was like 10 years ago, but right now, compared to the pre-summer courses
things have gotten much tougher.  Some quick little things that have changed:

10 week course:  obstacle course 1-2 times, 1 week farnham, weapons week 7, no early morning runs, only couple ruck marches.
11 week course:  obstacle course 5-6 times, 3 week farnham, weapons week 5, 2-3 early morning runs per week, 1-2 ruck marches per week after week 5.

No, it is not impossible or incredibly hard, be prepared and know that the video they show is of the 10 week course, which was easier than what is going on now.  A new video is in the process of being made, my platoon is one of the stars.

Just be prepared, mentally and physically and you will be fine.

Spctr.


----------



## shaun_bougie (2 Oct 2005)

Some things have definitely changed, but with the exception of the 3rd Farnham week and the changing of when weapons was, we did pretty much what you describe in the 10 week course.

We also slept in hooches and not the barrakcs and lived off of ration packs for the most part.

This was all last summer.


----------



## Benoit (2 Oct 2005)

Yeah dude I dont know where your getting that the 10 week course slept in the shacks in farnham. we slept in the dirt there also we  were in the field for 2 weeks week 8 and 9


----------



## MJB (3 Oct 2005)

bled12345 said:
			
		

> k, i'm typing this semi-toasted at the recruit bistro, 8 weeks in...
> 
> WRONG!!!! With the new and improved bmq, everything has gotten way more hardcore, if you don't come in here at tip top shape, you will injure yourself, or they will cut you from the platoon. The instructors aren't here to babysit you. If you aren't fit, they will send you to the MIR, you will miss an important class, and they will recourse you back to week 1 or 2 just to make a point. There is full on swearing, sadistic pt, no sleep etc etc. Its pretty much full metal jacket, minus the physical beating, but trust me they do things far worse than hit you lol...
> 
> i only have 3 more minutes on the internetmachine so i will try to make it quick.   uhhh what else to say, oh yeah... just dont go in thinking it won't be that bad, the first 3 weeks you are here, you are waking up at   4-5 in the morning, and working the whole day until you go to sleep at 11. There are morning pt's about 3-4 times a week, so you wake up at about 4:30, shave, make your bed, then go for a 5 k march. Here's another rumour to clarifhy... "you run at the pace of the slowest platoon member" wrong. If you fall out, they will give you major crap and frig you up the ***, you run at the sargeants pace.


OK This entire post angers me...
Friday Sept. 30th, 8:05 PM and you have three minutes left on the computer in the recruit bistro.  OK... Recruit bistro... Internet Machines in the Basement... Both out of order... Wow.. After supper the mess opens at what... 6 for computer gaming, pool, X-Box, Movies... The bar wouldn't even be open yet anywhere but the snake pit... Therefore I have come to the conclusion that you AREN'T drunk at the time and you AREN'T in the recruit bistro...
Now to tackle the whole PT jargon you threw up in the air. Like you said a lot in your quote... BS... I've spent the last two summers at the wonderful place called me MEGA and have seen many a person with the likes of you... Trying to sound all overly hardcore and 'big'.  Those of you reading this out there don't worry about what this guy says... You can pass the PT test and do some ruck marches you're good to go... I've seen some of the least fit people I've ever met make it through that course and also fit people not make it and unfit people not make it...

Don't let this over-exaggeration hold you back from trying something you wish to do with your life.


----------



## MJB (3 Oct 2005)

OK sorry but... I've got another one for Bled... As far as *THE NUMBERS* go, who cares?  All that means is:
1)  The system is weeding out   the sacks.
2)  The system is weeding out the ones who wanted to experience it, did, and couldn't handle it.
3)  The system is weeding out the really unfit.

BUT you can't tell me that there are no people on your course right now who are not good at PT and regularly drop out yet are still going to graduate from the course...
 :threat:


----------



## Shadow Cat (3 Oct 2005)

This BMQ sounds nothing different of the one that my DH was on and graduated from in June.  

His was 10 weeks long and spent two weeks living out in the field in Farnham on rations.  He got up at 4:30 and wasn't allowed to sleep until 11 at night and he spent lots of time shining his boots and preparing for inspections everyday. 

Armyjewelz. like your DH, my Dh is 31 and has a larger build, I call him my football player.  Consuequently he is not the best runner, struggles with it really.  Most of the time his SGT.  made him run in the front with him to make sure that he kept up and strided to try harder.  Now on the rucksack marches he kicked ass and was leaving all the little guys that were able to run circles around him behind in the dust.  Not everyone is gong to be great at everything.     

There was approx. 25% of the platoon that VR'd as they couldn't hack it but it was for a variety of different reasons, some couldn't handle being told what to do and some couldn't ahndle being away from their families.  Their was only one person that didn't pass due to physical abilities.  There were approximately 5 out of the platoon that were recoursed due to medical reasons, all fo them their knees.

I don't know if anyone has said it in this thread or not but the whoel thing about basic for the first half is they are trying to break you.  THey will call you down to the lowest and make you feel like you are not worthy to live and they will work you hard.  I think that most people know that this is going to happen but until you are in the position you don't realize how hard it is on you.  As long as you have a strong support team at home letting you know how great you are donig and how proud they are of you you will be fine.  After week five than they back off a little unless you take advantage of it.  As long as you make it to the half way mark you are pretty much sailing.


----------



## bled12345 (3 Oct 2005)

heh wow, ok well whatever, I'm finding it challenging, mentally and physically.  Are people saying that i'm lying, and that they aren't trying to combine SQ with BMQ? then why are there 2 platoons doing a 13 week course... The sgt's specifically said that was what was happening, its not just rumours from the smoke pit. 

secondly, I was talking to a master seaman in the bistro (before I started this thread) and he said the new C.O. of the school is really PT heavy, he doesn't care if you are supply, airforce supply, naval cook etc. He wants to see this school pump out soldiers, so he told the staff to up the intensity of the PT alot, and voila... thats exactly whats happening. 



I don't see why everyone is arguing so much with me. I'm saying that BMQ is tough, and that it really drains the **** out of you mentally and physically, and then everyone comes on to flame me and say measure their penis because obviously the course they passed 5, 10, 15 years ago or whatever, was infinitely more intense than the new and altered course.  If that makes you feel better about yourself, great. Point being, BMQ is tough, come prepared, this is nothing like the BMQ video. Nothing like it at all....




and to the flamer who is getting all technical on the bistro and me using the internet?  your saying theres something fishy about me drinking beers at 8 pm on a saturday night in the bistro downstairs on the 1 working internet machine? hmmmm.... get a life and stop playing sherlock


----------



## Benoit (3 Oct 2005)

Like I said in my post I have met many of people like him that believe basic training is the military.They think they are hardcore until they go on other courses where the "weeding out" still continues. Basic training is a introduction for all different types of people into all the elements of the Canadian forces. If you have a little bit of drive in you, you should pass this course no problem. As for the instructors "weeding" most of the slack @$$es out that part is true, however if you fail to perform and make it look like you are not giving it your all, your course mates will also make you feel very uncomfortable. Remember you have to live with them. I will not go as far to say that this course is a joke however its not impossible. Bled said that if you come into that course not knowing what your getting yourself into you will fail out, that is the biggest pile of BS ever. Nobody that goes there knows exactly what they are getting themselves into thats how you learn. Anyways enough from me for today.   You guys that are going in new will do excellent if you want it. Especially if you are   a Newfoundlander ;D


----------



## mjr payne (3 Oct 2005)

thanks for all the advice i am pretty confindante in myself but i wasjust curious to the running pace i can run a 2.4km in about 10 25 at best and i was reading the failing to prepare is prepring to fail article and it says that the recruit should be able to run the 2.4km  in the superior time for your age and i was just curious if that is the pace you usually go at when running? also i can do 4.5km in 20 00 minutes or so??


----------



## Benoit (3 Oct 2005)

To Piper:Well said Bud. Very well said


----------



## armyjewelz (3 Oct 2005)

M payne I think there is a thread about running.. .Check it out.. .



> The PT is not impossible (nor is it overly hard), most of the instructors are sane (I say most for a reason) and spending two weeks (with a break in between to go back for the weekend I believe) in the field sleeping in hoochies and eating rats is almost like a vacation from CFLRS (no marching, less to do on inspections) and certainly is no big deal at all.



Tell me they don't eat rats? Man.. do I hope that happens AFTER he comes home from Christmas break... there's something about Kissing a man who had rats for lunch... Ahem.. BLECH!


----------



## mjr payne (3 Oct 2005)

i think RAts= rations


----------



## armyjewelz (3 Oct 2005)

PHEW!!!


----------



## visitor (3 Oct 2005)

Boot camp sounds a lot like what third  world mothers have to contend with:  lack of sleep (feeding babies every 2-4 hours round the clock); manual labor (hauling water for miles,  working in the fields 18 hrs a day);  insults and put downs (from the men); sleeping in the fields, bad or not enough food, breaking your spirit (rape, incest and  child marriages) and the occasional beating.  Only for them, it is their life, not 10 or 15 weeks. Just a thought.


----------



## MJB (4 Oct 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> Oh, and about the new CO being 'big on PT' (I better watch what I say...), well, I'll say that on the Commandant's PT day I almost fell asleep on the short jog that we all did.
> 
> So all you new guys/gals, nothing to worry about. Just do it.


lol... man.. are you sure it wasn't a brisk walk rather than a light jog?  and oooo let's stop and do JUMPING JACKS......lol


----------



## ThatsLife (4 Oct 2005)

Holy **** I have to run 5k!?  *slits wrists* woe is me  :'(


----------



## muskrat89 (4 Oct 2005)

Anyone have anything substantial to add? I think this one has run its course    :boring:


----------



## Shadow Cat (4 Oct 2005)

Just I sure hope that he didn't go Army as he will have to run 10 km.   On a nother day he will have to do a 13 km rucksack march, do the fireman carry, dig a ditch and do the friemens carry and than dig another ditch all that day with no breaks.   Really BMQ is pretty easy compared to SQ and there are still harder things that can be done in the military.

Oh and the SQ drop out rate in my DH SQ was over 50%.   My DH SGT. said that that is part of the reason that they are combining the BMQ and SQ.   People get done the BMQ and sit on PAT for weeks to months and get lazy and than they can't pass SQ as it is more physically demanding than BMQ.   Word of wise to those that have to wait to do SQ dont get lazy.   You will pay for it later.


----------



## aesop081 (4 Oct 2005)

OH THE HORROR OF IT ALL !!

 :


----------



## muskrat89 (4 Oct 2005)

> It had a course to run? It was really pointless from the beginning



Funny, you seem to have been a major contributor to this thread...

Locked


----------

